# 1940 Elgin 4 Star Deluxe...Before And After



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been slacking on getting these pictures posted up. I picked up this crusty little gem about 4 months ago. I didn't post anything as I went because...well, honestly, I didn't know how it would go. I certainly didn't expect it to come out as well as it did. I've seen some pretty crazy things done with oxalic acid and have used it on several bikes but I didn't think even oxalic acid could handle this. In addition to the cosmetics, it received a full overhaul. I purchased repop'd lenses for the headlights and taillights and repop grips. I finished it up about 3 weeks ago. Part of the reason I've slacked in getting these posted is because I'm having so damn much fun riding it, it's hard to get me off of it. It's an amazing rider.

Anyways, here she was as received:


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's my forks before:




And after:




Then I went after the headlights. They were spray painted silver at one point. After soaking in the oxalic acid, the silver paint pretty much just fell off.
Before:








And after:




I was really surprised to find the original batteries still in the rear rack!








The rack was probably my biggest surprise. I can't believe that there was still color under that rust!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 15, 2015)

And here she is...on the road again!! Sorry for the lengthy post but I know there are still a lot of questions floating around out there about oxalic acid and it's results. Well, here ya go! This stuff does amazing things!


----------



## mike j (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice job. A well preserved elegant old gal.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 16, 2015)

To think I passed on this one. Just looked too rough for me to revive.
You did an amazing job bringing her back to life!
Well done!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, great bike and great work to bring it to where you did. You must be smiling from ear to ear! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## theterrym (Jun 16, 2015)

Its amazing what a good cleaning can do!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> And here she is...on the road again!! Sorry for the lengthy post but I know there are still a lot of questions floating around out there about oxalic acid and it's results. Well, here ya go! This stuff does amazing things!
> 
> View attachment 220308
> 
> ...




Is it me...or is the front fork pushed back a little?


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

IT's incredible that after all those years that the batteries didn't leak enough to eat through the metal. You are one lucky guy! And I love seeing the 1942 date on it. I don't know where you'd keep them, but try to. 
I bought a 1955 boys Columbia tank bike with the original batteries still in the tank's horn button. They stated "Guaranteed Not To Leak"...and they didn't! I'm keeping them.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 16, 2015)

Woow you did an amazing job Greg bike came out awesome! I'm glad you bought it enjoy it. Harpo the front fork is not bent on that bike its the illusion that the fender is giving you!!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Woow you did an amazing job Greg bike came out awesome! I'm glad you bought it enjoy it. Harpo the front fork is not bent on that bike its the illusion that the fender is giving you!!




I guess I thought it just looked very close to to the frame. My old eyes, I guess 

fred


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 16, 2015)

Your right Fred it looks likeit but its not. That used to be my bike, plus I have another that's looks the same!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 16, 2015)

HARPO said:


> IT's incredible that after all those years that the batteries didn't leak enough to eat through the metal. You are one lucky guy! And I love seeing the 1942 date on it. I don't know where you'd keep them, but try to.



I've got 'em sitting on the shelf. I think they're really cool.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 16, 2015)

nice job


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 19, 2015)

Great job...looks like you took your time and made some smart choices.
She appears a little dry, I'd rub her down with some oil to preserve your effort.
Chris


----------

